

Ask HN: How important is a master's degree? - v3rt

Hi everyone, I could use some advice - I'm a junior in computer science and statistics (focusing on machine learning) at a top university. I'm also active in extracurriculars (including some leadership positions), and I've just started work on a startup that I had the idea for a few weeks ago.<p>Things just got complicated because my college announced a joint BS/MS program that means I could get a master's degree by the end of the next year, but I'd have to drop almost everything else to do it. Earning the master's would mean sacrificing most of my statistics coursework, as well as a lot outside of class (clubs, sports, even friends to a degree), so the question I'm facing is how much of a difference an MS actually makes in the working world. I'm planning to do startups, or if that fails, probably to go into project-manager type positions in the software industry (potentially machine learning project specifically). In those kinds of roles, does it make a difference to have an MS in computer science vs a double BS in computer science/statistics? I'd prefer to just work on what I'm interested in, which wouldn't lead to the master's degree, but if it's worth it it might make sense to make some sacrifices.<p>Thanks for the help.
======
codegeek
Think very hard before you decide to go for any graduate degree whether
Masters or even PhD. Not because Masters is bad or good. It is because there
is a huge opportunity cost for those 2 years (or less).

"how much of a difference an MS actually makes in the working world."

I would say not much and I am sure there is an argument for it. Here is why.
If you get a job right after your bachelors degree and work for 2 years
gaining "real world" experience, you could actually be a lot more valuable to
an employer or in the industry IF the employer is looking for someone with
your skills/experience.

Besides, there is always time to think about a graduate degree. What if you do
your MS right after bachelors and realize 5 years later that you actually
would have been better off with an MBA or may be no masters at all ? You will
never know that until and unless you have real world experience, trust me.

My advice: Get a job, get experience in your industry and 2-3 years later,
decide if MS is still the right choice for you. Believe me, you will know
then. You won't know now.

~~~
v3rt
Thanks for that point of view, and that's totally how I'd approach it, but
because of the new joint program I'd be able to get the master's in the same
amount of time that I would spend on a bachelor's anyways, sorry if I didn't
make that clear. I definitely wouldn't spend an additional year or two doing a
master's otherwise, but this program reduces the opportunity cost pretty
significantly.

------
terrykohla
If you're well organized in what you do and find time to keep learning on your
own through books, personal projects, etc... then forget the masters, you'll
learn much more on your own, while gaining experience and with more freedom.
If you can't discipline yourself to do that, then academics would provide you
with that structure frame you need to acquire that level of knowledge.

Another key point you might want to consider is how knowledgeable the people
you're surrounded with are. If you're around people you admire and you can
feed off of, forget the masters. If you're not in that kind of environment
then the MS will allow you to rub shoulders with ambitious like minded people
who will help you grow.

------
tmadar
I currently work at a startup and am doing grad school for my masters in
pattern recognition. The way the grad classes are designed, you should be able
to work and go to school at the same time, because pretty much everyone in
your class is working currently too (whether it be 30 hrs a week in research
or, say, 40 a week at Garmin). The classes are lecture heavy and the homework
load is way lighter than undergrad (tougher, yes, but nothing you couldn't
finish in a weekend).

tl;dr try and do both if possible, cus it'll only suck for 1 year

------
narayankpl
IMHO, in the real world except at the start it would not matter... even at the
start likely only if the guy with a MS is much better than you. Also since you
are looking at startups, if you are good at what you do and you can fit in
well most startups are unlikely to look any further. Look at it this way, I am
sure you can pick up a MS/PhD if you find it is the only way...

------
citizenkeys
Work with an academic advisor so the classes for your masters degree plan
align with a PhD degree plan. Do that and then work on the PhD. Then if you
decide to quit early, you can at least earn a masters degree along the way
while working towards a PhD.

~~~
argonaut
Given that the OP made no mention of any interest in a PhD, and in fact
expressed an interest in startups, I think this is the completely wrong way to
go.

------
jefflinwood
For what it's worth, I don't think a master's right after your bachelor's
would impress too many private industry employers.

Save your master's degree for later in your working career, when you might
want to get an MBA or specialize in one area.

------
mitchi
I wanted to stay in school for the social life. The master degree was
interesting as well, I can't say it was time wasted. I have no regrets.
Thinking about the PHD now.

------
reiz
For me a good profile on Stackoverflow & GitHub has more value than a master
degree from Stanford.

